# Can Red Ludwigia be used as a Floaty?



## Hawkian (Apr 14, 2010)

Or will it just die without being able to root?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had it living for a few weeks after being tossed in a tank. Doesn't seem to be dying. Why as a floater though?


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, but it looks ugly. I have it in a sawed off 55g drum outside, no substrate. Does fine.


----------



## Hawkian (Apr 14, 2010)

TWA said:


> I've had it living for a few weeks after being tossed in a tank. Doesn't seem to be dying. Why as a floater though?


Because I need a floating plant... and because i own ludwigia. thought i could use what i already had.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll agree it does look ugly. Itll work yeah, most plants will work just tossed in floating around, just ugly.. I throw all my trimmings in tanks just floating around


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

Mine lasted for a few weeks floating. I would actually add a teeny tiny strip of plant weight to the bottom of a trimmed stem to it was vertical and not horizontal. It didn't look good but it kept the plants alive until I could plant them.


----------

